# INTJ vs INFJ Psychiatrist



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

A psychiatrist is required to be empathetic and very analytical about their patients' emotions, thinking patterns, and overall well-being. A very strong use of Fe therefore seems to be a must. Yet, both INTJ and INFJ are the most commonly chosen types that people would believe are most likely to pursue psychiatry. 
So how would you think an INTJ and INFJ would differ in their approaches to helping patients? Do you believe each would still use Fe equally strongly, but in different ways? Or the INTJ would use it less but still find a way to connect with patients through a method that does not require Fe?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Actually, Fi is empathy, while Fe is sympathy. People tend to mismatch the two functions. Feelers usually are strong in both, though, so they (FPs and FJs) practically can do the same things like each others. 
Anyway, an INTJ wouldn't show/like to show her (I'm imaging the psychiatrists as females, by the way) empathy initially (Fi must have a convincing reason to empathize with X person, especially if it is tertiary. I believe being in an axis with Te amplifies/reinforces this as well). She would begin off neutral, stern, and objective. She gives off inductive reasonings and uses statistics and empirical evidences to support her reasonings and/or claims. If the INTJ knows more about the person throughout her sessions and sees them as trusting, she will empathize and use Te to express her empathy. Like "I know how you feel. I recommend that you do C to off set D." 

With an INFJ psychiatrist, a session would be more hamorious on average. Harshness and sharp comments and monologues wouldn't as common as with the INTJ psychiatrist. Thr INFJ would indulge in your feelings and sympathize at your problems ("I am sorry for X" or "how horrible"). Tertiaty Ti comes into play to synthesize information from Ni and support ethical choices of Fe through logic ("Y has commited aggression toward you, and with how immoral that is according to A and B, it is logically valid and consisent to use self-defense as to stop that aggression from going futher on").


----------



## Cobble (Dec 6, 2016)

I wrote a long post, but I'll just stay with this :

*Usually, you click with your therapist, or you don't.* That's less a matter of F/T than a matter of natural instinct. You go at your session, and you think "I know that this person holds the keys to my problems". 


p.s : Fe and Fi is less about having empathy/sympathy/being a good listener/being warm, than about evaluating values and ethics. Ethics being moral judgement, it's the opposite of having a nonjudgemental attitude, which is usually a quality highly required in a therapist. The therapists that helped me the most were T-dom. The best one I had was a Ti-dom. And I would totally trust a INTJ therapist if I ever needed medication. But I'm a INTP so I'm totally biased here.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

INTJ Psychiatrist.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Well I'd honestly like to know if you have any educational background at all in psych, whether formal or extensive personal reading, or if you've been in therapy or had a close relative or child in therapy for years, because you obviously don't know the difference between a psychologist and psychiatrists.

Psychologists are meant to be empathetic, They're the boo-boo kissers you have "relationship" with (yes They actually call it a "relationship") ...now the approach a psychologist may have though may differ by personality type. I personally prefer Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Mindfulness, which are definitely techniques, along with symbolism and visualization, that would probably be preferred by strong Ni types, whether Ni doms or aux...and those forms of therapy may appeal to different sorts of patients than "traditional" chit chat therapy or painting/journaling therapy. I can see FPs encouraging art and journaling therapy, and "traditional" therapy being practiced by SJs and maybe even T types, because T types might enjoy the emotional control required to simply mostly listen, observe and analyze rather than engage the whole patient (INFJs are all over that). 

I would guess TJs are more likely to be psychiatrists. Psychiatrists can be super abrupt, like the prized doctor in a hospital, who waltzes in and out to bestow you their diagnosis...or they can be more involved, but be cool and detached and watchful. Some psychiatrists simply do research and don't like people at all but find humans fascinating like a math problem or an insect.


----------



## Theories (Mar 24, 2016)

I like this thread. It speaks to me. I think I’ll reference it as a personal psychiatrist. A free one to boot!

Being an INTJ with a rough upbringing, I can attest to empathy, in the way it is being described here, being a strong trait of INTJs. I also am intrigued with psychology. In fact, many people have told me I should’ve pursued that as a career. If only my head had been screwed on better...

In my own dealings with people I always try to put myself into their shoes, to feel what they must be feeling given all the nuances of expression. I don’t sympathize well. It’s hard for me to stand there and tell someone how sorry I am for them or how happy I am for them. It feels superficial. I’d much rather convey a feeling of connection rather than a sense of understanding. It feels more real this way. Am I an INFJ, doc?...


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

If I had to choose, I would choose an INFJ... clearly...

INFJs are the only type that can actually understand my way of thinking. Also, they are the only ones who can deep dive with me into my psyche, this is something I can't do on my own or with any other type.


----------

